# Kind of ironic...



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

You know there are things in life that are terribly funny.
I'm talking knee slapping, doubled over, can't catch your breath funny.
And then there is the ironic kind of funny, which may or may not become the knee slapping kind of funny in say, 30 or 40 years.

I'll let you, as GSD owners,decide which this is...

I just bought a 2014 Dodge Quad Cab pick up truck with the Hemi motor. Absolutely nothing NOT to like except, of course, for the 5 years of payments. 

My dog, ironically, HATES it. 

Yes, this is the GSD you've read about on here that simply loves to go anywhere in my Jeep. 

Apparently, that love of riding does not extend to any other vehicles.

Wish I had known that *before* the big purchase.

I needed something with less than the 206,000 the Jeep currently has with all of the traveling I do for work.

My husband wanted to see me get something brand new and it has been 31 years since I've owned a brand new vehicle. I had really planned to enjoy the heck out of it.

I still have the Jeep, so Hans & I can still get our Jeep "fix" on the weekends.

A typical trip in the spectacular new truck now includes Hans getting excited as we approach it, jumping in and seemingly settling in just fine. Once we get on the road he starts panting lightly, which turns into very heavy panting, along with violent trembling. He is extremely restless and whiney. The first time it happened I was scared to death that he was bloating. It typically takes an hour to an hour and a half of this horrible reaction before he calms down as we are going to or from work. It is an approximately 2 hour and 45 minute ride to where I work and we stay the week and come home on the weekend.

It doesn't matter if I try to console him, give him the quiet command or simply ignore him. It hasn't gotten any better even though we've made many trips.

Today is Saturday and as a test, we took the Jeep on several errands.

No Problem. Happy and calm as can be.

Anyone who has ever driven or ridden in a Wrangler knows how rough riding & noisy they are. This truck is quiet (unless you're by the tailpipes ) and much smoother riding. 

The trip coming home this weekend, I gave him some Rescue Remedy, which is a natural calming aid that I have used successfully in the past. Did not make a bit of difference.

Not knee slapping funny!
Maybe in 30 or 40 years...

All ideas and opinions are welcome as I don't think trading the truck in is an option and I think these extreme nervous meltdowns my dog is having cannot be good for him. 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Wow...that is odd....maybe Hans does not like that "new car smell" ?

Maybe Hans should be told that Chrysler bought Jeep a while back and should rest assured ?

If Hans has a blanket or mat he sleeps on, maybe you can throw that in the new ride.

I'm guessing Hans is just sentimental and is a Jeep doggy...it was his first ride..correct?

SuperG


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh no!!!

Maybe time will fix this...My two took to our truck (traded it in though) immediately.

Maybe,can you fit a travel crate in the back? Sometimes this helps...


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

SuperG said:


> Wow...that is odd....maybe Hans does not like that "new car smell" ?
> 
> Maybe Hans should be told that Chrysler bought Jeep a while back and should rest assured ?
> 
> ...


I must say that while the situation may not be knee slapping funny, I do always enjoy your viewpoint and sense of humor, so I very well may have to explain that Chrysler bought Jeep... 

While it doesn't make me tremble violently or drool excessively (the payments do that) the power door locks and power windows do take some getting used to. Jeeps are such wonderfully simple vehicles. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Zeeva said:


> Oh no!!!
> 
> Maybe time will fix this...My two took to our truck (traded it in though) immediately.
> 
> Maybe,can you fit a travel crate in the back? Sometimes this helps...


Zeeva,

What a good suggestion! I am not sure there is enough room for a travel crate, but I will measure for it.
Crossing fingers...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Perhaps the truck produces some noise he hears, but we can't? Haha I can't hear crap without my HAs, I miss a lot of sounds.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> Zeeva,
> 
> What a good suggestion! I am not sure there is enough room for a travel crate, but I will measure for it.
> Crossing fingers...
> ...


LOL...I feel like this is the first time I gave a decent response/suggestion 

I've traveled twice from California to Chicago (2 way trip) with the 2 in the back. And although we could trust Zeeva in the back of the truck we decided not to take a chance and crated her. It was a good thing too because for some reason during altitude changes and especially through the Rockies she flipped out. I thought hard about it and came to the conclusion that her ears were probably 'popping' or hurting and that freaked her out but I still am not sure...

Keep us posted about whether it works or not C:


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

The new car smell is actually chemicals in the materials used. Maybe Hans is having a reaction to the chemicals?


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Twyla said:


> The new car smell is actually chemicals in the materials used. Maybe Hans is having a reaction to the chemicals?


That is very possible! I just wonder what I could do about it?? I know the "new car smell" eventually wears off, but I think this poor dog may have a heart attack before then. 

Hans is really not afraid of much of anything. Loud noises do not bother him. He just sniffed the end of a loud cordless drill my husband was using the other day. Did not bother him a bit-no pun intended! I even stepped back from it. So...it makes sense to me that if he isn't scared of the new truck, then maybe he is extra sensitive to the chemicals.

Geez, now what??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Nigel said:


> Perhaps the truck produces some noise he hears, but we can't? Haha I can't hear crap without my HAs, I miss a lot of sounds.


I know what you mean. I have worked around heavy equipment enough years to think my hearing isn't near as keen as it used to be.

Let's hope he can hear any mechanical problems before they get worse, lol!

I think I just came up with a new job for Hans. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

How about feeding him for a few days in the car. Then feed him in the truck with the engine on. Then slowly progress. I would bet it's either a sound, maybe one you can't hear, or a difference in vibration. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

New car smell contains VOCs ( Volatile organic compounds )....Dogs which are capable of "sniffing" cancer in humans are smelling the VOCs emitted from a human with certain types of cancer.

I assume that cancer detecting dogs are taught a specific act to relay the presence of VOCs and have no idea how a dog reacts to the scent of VOCs on their own sans any conditioning and training.

Just a thought since an earlier poster cited what "new car smell" comes from as well as my mention of it as well.

I have no idea if the VOCs produced by humans versus chemically produced VOCs have the same "scent".

Interesting....maybe you have a cancer detecting dog.

SuperG


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

SuperG said:


> New car smell contains VOCs ( Volatile organic compounds )....Dogs which are capable of "sniffing" cancer in humans are smelling the VOCs emitted from a human with certain types of cancer.
> 
> I assume that cancer detecting dogs are taught a specific act to relay the presence of VOCs and have no idea how a dog reacts to the scent of VOCs on their own sans any conditioning and training.
> 
> ...


That's very interesting! 

Whether he is hearing, smelling or feeling something humans are not sensitive enough to detect, I just wish there was some way to give him relief from the effect it has on him.

It is so disheartening to look in the back at my once joyful dog and see him so upset. He seems to be in his own little world while this is going on. Nothing I say or do seems to calm him. 

I am beginning to feel strongly that chemicals could be affecting him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Possibly the rough visceral sensation of movement in the Jeep signaled he was moving, the new Dodge is too smooth and throwing off his senses?


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> How about feeding him for a few days in the car. Then feed him in the truck with the engine on. Then slowly progress. I would bet it's either a sound, maybe one you can't hear, or a difference in vibration.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am a little concerned about feeding him in the truck at all. So far, he has not vomited. I have fully expected him to, though, considering how upset he gets. I know I would have to take it a step at a time as you suggested. I would rather use a method like yours as opposed to having the vet prescribe something to calm him. I like to use natural solutions if possible, and sometimes meds don't always have the intended effect. I adopted a very aggressive cat a few years ago and my vet prescribed Valium to calm her. Unfortunately, it made her worse.

Thanks very much for your suggestion. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

brembo said:


> Possibly the rough visceral sensation of movement in the Jeep signaled he was moving, the new Dodge is too smooth and throwing off his senses?


Possibly.

You're giving me an idea here that could get me a ticket... 

Maybe we need to come off the line a little harder in order to give him that visceral sensation of movement.

The Hemi could do that-no prob.

And the Christmas tree lights drop... 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I will be curious to find out what you end up doing as you solve this hiccup in Han's behavior. Do you think like many other situations you have dealt with Han's or other dogs, you will try one change at a time ? 

Things like this, once they are solved, seem to be really enlightening and help us understand our dogs so much better in the long haul.

So, I'd be interested in the methods you used and what ultimately made the major change.

SuperG


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

I can only speak for myself, and not my dogs, but I actually tend to get car sick in vehicles with a smooth, quiet ride, more so than vehicles that are rougher and/or noisier. So, it is entirely possible that the difference in the ride, as well as the "new car smell" is making him car sick. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

SuperG said:


> I will be curious to find out what you end up doing as you solve this hiccup in Han's behavior. Do you think like many other situations you have dealt with Han's or other dogs, you will try one change at a time ?
> 
> Things like this, once they are solved, seem to be really enlightening and help us understand our dogs so much better in the long haul.
> 
> ...


SuperG,

I would be happy to update this thread and let you, and everyone else who jumped in with help and suggestions, know what ultimately solves this bizarre issue.

I have read and/or participated in threads that are never updated and a person is left genuinely concerned about what happened or how something was resolved.

Yes, I will implement only one change at a time. 

In all honesty, before I took him for a test run in the Jeep today, I could only correlate his behavior to going to a new groomer. I suppose it was a coincidence, although I don't tend to be a big believer in coincidence.

I had picked him up from his appt. in the Jeep, but he seemed a lot more whiney the rest of the day. Hans doesn't usually whine unless there is a really legit issue-like a sudden attack of diarrhea. I wrote it off as a stressful event.

The next day we left town for work in the new truck and his behavior became increasingly worse. I wondered if he had such a horrible time at the new groomer that he thought every time we went somewhere that I might be taking him back and that it was taking an hour or more for him to realize that we were NOT going back to the groomer. It was the only thing, at that point, I could come up with.

Once I took him for a ride in the Jeep and he was fine, I kind of wrote off the idea of a bad grooming experience as being the cause, but maybe I need to do one more little "test", which involves another ride in the new truck. 

I am not sure it is possible to prove anything either way, but I will be curious to see what his next truck ride is like...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

LeoRose said:


> I can only speak for myself, and not my dogs, but I actually tend to get car sick in vehicles with a smooth, quiet ride, more so than vehicles that are rougher and/or noisier. So, it is entirely possible that the difference in the ride, as well as the "new car smell" is making him car sick.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You may be exactly right. I kept expecting him to vomit, and although he never did, that doesn't mean he wasn't nauseous the entire time.

I never dreamed this truck wouldn't be an "upgrade" for both of us, lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I think it's sort of funny, maybe it's just the way you tell it. Guess you should have asked him before buying it.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Bridget said:


> I think it's sort of funny, maybe it's just the way you tell it. Guess you should have asked him before buying it.


Yes, I suppose I've learned my lesson. Always consult with Hans before making purchases-especially big ones, lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

I hope Hans will get used to your truck! It's sad to hear how upset he is ): maybe whatever is bothering him in the new car will wear off! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lennyb (Jan 1, 2014)

I've worked in the auto industry for twenty years now ( dealership technician ). You could try getting the truck detailed to remove and chemicals / oils / dressings used in the final assembly process? Just be sure to tell them to only use a mild detergent and clean water. NO CLEANERS OR DRESSINGS. Another thing is if I take my boy for rides ( newer suburban )with all the windows rolled up he will get nauseous but if I crack a back window a inch or two he's fine. It could be that your new truck is designed so much more air tight the your jeep.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Have a carbon monoxide test done on the cab, closed up after the truck has been running awhile.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

BensLife said:


> I hope Hans will get used to your truck! It's sad to hear how upset he is ): maybe whatever is bothering him in the new car will wear off!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! I sure hope so!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

lennyb said:


> I've worked in the auto industry for twenty years now ( dealership technician ). You could try getting the truck detailed to remove and chemicals / oils / dressings used in the final assembly process? Just be sure to tell them to only use a mild detergent and clean water. NO CLEANERS OR DRESSINGS. Another thing is if I take my boy for rides ( newer suburban )with all the windows rolled up he will get nauseous but if I crack a back window a inch or two he's fine. It could be that your new truck is designed so much more air tight the your jeep.


I read your post and it made me remember that we had the exterior and the interior of the truck treated with XZilon? Not sure if it is a good deal or not, but sounded like it since both my husband & I have pretty intense work schedules and wax jobs are few and far between. We are also on the go so much that eating on the road is pretty frequent. It is supposed to protect the interior to an extent and I am now wondering if THAT could be what Hans is sensitive to??

I have tried windows up & down, cracked a little. Front windows down while leaving the ones in the back up and vice versa. Doesn't seem to make a difference.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Wetdog said:


> Have a carbon monoxide test done on the cab, closed up after the truck has been running awhile.


I appreciate your suggestion. It looks like if it was a carbon monoxide problem that I would feel some kind of effect from it too??
So far, I feel fine except for worrying about him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The suspension in the truck may be a bit harsher than in the jeep. My pup seems to be less pukey in my old 1/2 ton ford than in the newer 3/4 ton dodge. The dodge rides a lot stiffer than the ford. But she's still vomitted a bit.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

middleofnowhere said:


> The suspension in the truck may be a bit harsher than in the jeep. My pup seems to be less pukey in my old 1/2 ton ford than in the newer 3/4 ton dodge. The dodge rides a lot stiffer than the ford. But she's still vomitted a bit.


It could be...

I guess it is just how extreme his reaction is that is really stumping me on this. He acts like he could keel over at any second. 

And it looks like after an hour to an hour and a half complete meltdown that he would be exhausted ( I know I am) but, no, he gets out of the truck and is energetic and totally normal.

I mean, how freaky is this?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL. Hans' master!

I keep coming back to this thread in the hopes that you tried putting a travel crate in the cab and experimenting with that...? Thanks for keeping us posted though. 

C:


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> I appreciate your suggestion. It looks like if it was a carbon monoxide problem that I would feel some kind of effect from it too??
> So far, I feel fine except for worrying about him.


I don't know if this is a possible cause of the reaction, but you dog is going to be way more hypersensitive to most all chemicals in the air than you. Their noses are pretty amazing. Plus effective dosage size is usually relative to body size. So CO could be the culprit and its just beginning to make him nauseous or give him a painful headache. 

Carbon monoxide symptoms can sneak up on you too. You may not even notice the initial effects. 

My guess though, its a new truck, and they put quite a bit of effort into the exhaust with hemi's to get that fearsome rumble. I would rule a few more other possibilities out before checking into CO unless you start to notice it affecting you.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Zeeva said:


> LOL. Hans' master!
> 
> I keep coming back to this thread in the hopes that you tried putting a travel crate in the cab and experimenting with that...? Thanks for keeping us posted though.
> 
> C:


I should have time this evening to do some actual measuring for a travel crate. Just eyeballing it, there doesn't appear to be enough room, but with the seat folded down and a little creativity-who knows? 

I still think it's an excellent idea and hope it works out, because if I can't get to the root cause of his behavior, at least it will keep him from distracting me so much while I'm driving!

When he's in the Jeep, he is so content and quiet that you wouldn't even know there's a dog with you unless you look in the rearview mirror. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

ApselBear said:


> I don't know if this is a possible cause of the reaction, but you dog is going to be way more hypersensitive to most all chemicals in the air than you. Their noses are pretty amazing. Plus effective dosage size is usually relative to body size. So CO could be the culprit and its just beginning to make him nauseous or give him a painful headache.
> 
> Carbon monoxide symptoms can sneak up on you too. You may not even notice the initial effects.
> 
> My guess though, its a new truck, and they put quite a bit of effort into the exhaust with hemi's to get that fearsome rumble. I would rule a few more other possibilities out before checking into CO unless you start to notice it affecting you.


Not saying it isn't carbon monoxide, because it could be. Yes, he would be much more sensitive to all things than I would be.

I will be taking him for a ride in the new truck this afternoon, so stay tuned...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Well...ran around in the truck doing errands today and Hans was fine! 

Going on the road tonight to go back to work, so we'll see if the luck holds.

Haven't changed a thing so far...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

*New truck*

I believe without a doubt your dog's problem is probably the new car's smell. Think about it- it is possible those smells are up to 100x stronger for him- it is quite possible it is overwhelming him. I know how that new car smell can irritate- I used to sell new cars for years and the different smells(new plastic, carpet, upholstery, vinyl all carry very strong chemical smells when new- some customers ask what the chemical smells were-I would suggest airing the truck as much as possible and possibly including smells familiar to the dog (blanket, toy, etc.) in the truck until the new smells wear off- IMHO, Bob


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

K9POPPY said:


> I believe without a doubt your dog's problem is probably the new car's smell. Think about it- it is possible those smells are up to 100x stronger for him- it is quite possible it is overwhelming him. I know how that new car smell can irritate- I used to sell new cars for years and the different smells(new plastic, carpet, upholstery, vinyl all carry very strong chemical smells when new- some customers ask what the chemical smells were-I would suggest airing the truck as much as possible and possibly including smells familiar to the dog (blanket, toy, etc.) in the truck until the new smells wear off- IMHO, Bob


Makes sense to me. It was 70 wonderful degrees today, so we were able to air the truck out a little better. 

I am SO relieved he is doing better.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

So another little update...

We made the long drive back to the job site and he did perfectly until about an hour and a half into the trip.

I'll call it a mini meltdown since it didn't last near as long as usual. It was dark so I could hear the heavy panting and he was very restless. Couldn't see if he was shaking.

We had the same conditions as yesterday afternoon when he did so well running errands: no radio, AC on ( he is very hot natured), both windows down about 3 inches on his side (passenger side).

I guess for anyone still following this crazy saga, we'll see how he does on the long trip back on Thursday evening or Friday evening. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Good to hear he's doing better and hopefully the ride home is incident free. 
I was wondering, does the hemi have the same type of material on the seats as your jeep? I get so hot sitting on the leather seats, and cloth imo breaths a bit more. 
Also, I can't remember if you said you had tried this or not, but you might try putting a towel or old sheet down to separate him from the material, just in case he's having an allergic reaction to that chemical treatment option you guys chose to keep the interior cleaner longer.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

No advice just sending wishes for Hans and you to solve the issue with yournew ride. Lucky does not like our new car ,a Flex had it for a year . He still resists getting in it. The girls love it and get in it when ever a door is open. Lucky is much older then Hans and is not an example of great nerves.I think the smell sounds like it is most likely to be the cause. Id still check out the carbon monoxide . Dogs pick up on that stuff much quicker then we do.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

ApselBear said:


> Good to hear he's doing better and hopefully the ride home is incident free.
> I was wondering, does the hemi have the same type of material on the seats as your jeep? I get so hot sitting on the leather seats, and cloth imo breaths a bit more.
> Also, I can't remember if you said you had tried this or not, but you might try putting a towel or old sheet down to separate him from the material, just in case he's having an allergic reaction to that chemical treatment option you guys chose to keep the interior cleaner longer.


He is actually separated from the seats (they are fabric) by the hammock I installed. I didn't really think about washing the hammock first as it really didn't (surprisingly) have much of an odor to it. I do think I will wash it today with the usual Free and Clear detergent I use for his bedding. 

Coming home Friday, he was his usual eager self at the prospect of riding somewhere. 

He always watches carefully as I pack to go home and go about gathering trash and cleaning the camper/office before we leave to go home. The excitement builds, I guess and he is nearly giddy by the time he gets in the truck. Silly dog! 

About 45 minutes into the trip he started panting kind of heavy and got really restless, pacing back & forth.

As usual, he then settled down and did fine. 

Incidentally, he never came into contact with the seats in the Jeep, as I removed the back seat and put down a doggy mattress for him. I would put it in the truck for him but it is square shaped and the truck seat is a typical long bench kind of seat.

Guess it is going to take a little for things to get better. I think the situation is improving.

Thanks for your concern & help!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> No advice just sending wishes for Hans and you to solve the issue with yournew ride. Lucky does not like our new car ,a Flex had it for a year . He still resists getting in it. The girls love it and get in it when ever a door is open. Lucky is much older then Hans and is not an example of great nerves.I think the smell sounds like it is most likely to be the cause. Id still check out the carbon monoxide . Dogs pick up on that stuff much quicker then we do.


I appreciate concern, wishes and support just as much as advice!!

This dog sure does keep me on my toes.

My Jeep was getting to the point where you really couldn't leave the AC on while going through a drive thru or the temperature would climb very quickly. If we can just get through this little quirky stage with him, he will be able to go a few more places this summer because I can at least leave the truck running with the AC on with the windows cracked and the doors locked while running a short errand or two. Had I tried that with the Jeep for even 15 minutes, it would have boiled over. 

The situation feels like it is slowly improving. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> I appreciate your suggestion. It looks like if it was a carbon monoxide problem that I would feel some kind of effect from it too??
> So far, I feel fine except for worrying about him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Carbon monoxide binds the hemoglobin in your blood so that it will not carry oxygen. This can affect your thinking, reflexes and reasoning. You will not feel anything at all, the main symptom of carbon monoxide poisoning is feeling tired or sleepy. Since your respiratory control centers are controlled by CO2 in the blood, you will also not feel like you are having any trouble breathing, you aren't---air moves in and out just fine---it is just that decreasing amounts of oxygen are reaching your brain.

I'd still recommend having a CO test done. You, being in the cab of the truck in a possible poison atmosphere would be the last person to be able to detect it----or act on it if it were present. The carbon monoxide works on your brain and your perceptions.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Wetdog said:


> Carbon monoxide binds the hemoglobin in your blood so that it will not carry oxygen. This can affect your thinking, reflexes and reasoning. You will not feel anything at all, the main symptom of carbon monoxide poisoning is feeling tired or sleepy. Since your respiratory control centers are controlled by CO2 in the blood, you will also not feel like you are having any trouble breathing, you aren't---air moves in and out just fine---it is just that decreasing amounts of oxygen are reaching your brain.
> 
> I'd still recommend having a CO test done. You, being in the cab of the truck in a possible poison atmosphere would be the last person to be able to detect it----or act on it if it were present. The carbon monoxide works on your brain and your perceptions.


Where do you get Carbon Monoxide testing done?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> Where do you get Carbon Monoxide testing done?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You can buy a test kit. Otherwise
your car dealer may have a tester, but the local fire department might have one and help you out if they aren't busy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> Where do you get Carbon Monoxide testing done?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 I would start with a thorough mechanical inspection of the exhaust system by the dealer(since it is a new vehicle, it should still be under warranty).

Perhaps if we have a LEO or DMV person they might be able to suggest someplace to get a CO test done. (I'm not saying it is true, but a dealer does have a monetary interest in not finding any problem)

You should be able to find a CO detector at a local hardware or automotive store for relatively low cost. That might be worth looking into.

I hope you can find out what is going on...............but it is my experience that when a dog that loves to ride like you describe suddenly changes like it seems to have done in your case, there must be something seriously wrong.

Bottom line, I think your dog is trying to tell you something. And I have never gone wrong by listening when my dogs have been trying to tell me something is not right.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Wetdog said:


> I would start with a thorough mechanical inspection of the exhaust system by the dealer(since it is a new vehicle, it should still be under warranty).
> 
> Perhaps if we have a LEO or DMV person they might be able to suggest someplace to get a CO test done. (I'm not saying it is true, but a dealer does have a monetary interest in not finding any problem)
> 
> ...


Going to start with CO detector from hardware store first.

Worst ride yet happened yesterday evening. Everything was fine until 1 1/2 hours into trip and then big meltdown occurred. 

I told him to down/stay (he was very upset and pacing and I couldn't see to change lanes) and he popped back up. I told him to stay again and he did. I turned in my seat a little to look at him and he slowly turned his head to look at me. He normally never looks at me while he's upset, because he is in his own little world of misery. 

The look on his face (with ears alert) was scary!! I actually wondered if he might lunge at me. I didn't say a word-just slowly and carefully turned my head back around and drove.

I figured I must be crazy and turned slowly once again to see what he was doing and he turned and looked at me with the same expression.

I have NEVER even considered before that he would ever attack me and he didn't, but that look would have given you chills.

About 10 minutes later he slowly sat up, looked out the window with interest and was fine the rest of the trip. 

WTH? 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

I agree about having it tested for CO in the cabin. The fact that his reaction builds up over time kind of makes me think there is an odor or chemical that builds up over time as well. If it was the smell of the vehicle or the motion of the vehicle he would probably be reactive sooner into the ride , know what I mean? 

Sorry things are not going smoothly with your new truck :/ 

And personally , if it were me , I would invest in one of those portable CO detectors and test for yourself. I don't always trust people who have a vested interest in things " being fine"


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Something like this does not break the bank , is battery operated , and even if there is no problem in your car a battery operated CO detector can be a handy thing to have for camping and traveling. 
Kidde KN-COPP-B-LPM Battery-Operated Carbon Monoxide Alarm with Digital Display - Amazon.com


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Oisin's Aoire said:


> I agree about having it tested for CO in the cabin. The fact that his reaction builds up over time kind of makes me think there is an odor or chemical that builds up over time as well. If it was the smell of the vehicle or the motion of the vehicle he would probably be reactive sooner into the ride , know what I mean?
> 
> Sorry things are not going smoothly with your new truck :/
> 
> And personally , if it were me , I would invest in one of those portable CO detectors and test for yourself. I don't always trust people who have a vested interest in things " being fine"


Thank you for your suggestion! I very well may invest in the battery operated CO detector you posted about, but I *think* I have pinpointed the general stretch of road that is giving him fits. I still don't know why it does and we have traveled it many, many times in the Jeep with no issues. 

This stretch of highway (several miles long, of course) does produce tire whine, but it also did in the Jeep. However, the tires on the Jeep are pretty worn out while the truck tires are new. Maybe this high pitched whine is just really getting to him?

Because I began to suspect this certain stretch of road, the next trip I tried rolling all of the windows up and just using AC when we approached that area. It didn't keep him from reacting badly, but I think the reaction wasn't as extreme and I certainly did not fear being lunged at, thank goodness!

Soon as we got through that area, he stood up, shook off and went back to being completely calm and happy.
I rolled the windows back down and the rest of the trip was peaceful.

Go figure.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Nice....sounds like you are dialing in on the problem/cure....No doubt, sounds of a certain nature can certainly irritate and agitate dogs...and humans as well. My wife has suggested that the simple sound of my voice can make her ill.

Oh, as far as sounds go....the sound of our blender in the kitchen definitely has a negative effect on our dog....she will get up and leave the kitchen when the blender comes on....Oh well, I guess she won't be getting any Margaritasthis summer....

SuperG


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Or , that stretch of road is haunted now lol .

I had a dog that use to HATE the song Train In Vain by the Clash. The minute that riff would start..look out. To this day I hear the beginning of that song and brace for the barking lol They can have their "things" sometimes


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

SuperG said:


> Nice....sounds like you are dialing in on the problem/cure....No doubt, sounds of a certain nature can certainly irritate and agitate dogs...and humans as well. My wife has suggested that the simple sound of my voice can make her ill.
> 
> Oh, as far as sounds go....the sound of our blender in the kitchen definitely has a negative effect on our dog....she will get up and leave the kitchen when the blender comes on....Oh well, I guess she won't be getting any Margaritasthis summer....
> 
> SuperG


Yes, I am going to tentatively say that tire whine is driving him more than a little crazy...

It's going to be up to me to remember to roll up the windows before entering this long stretch of highway. 

Now that you've mentioned Margaritas, I won't be able to drive that stretch of highway without thinking "Ah, we are entering Margaritaville"  

Surely, Hans & I could use one about now, LOL!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

If the windows are down, I don't see CO being a problem. I think you may be on to something about maybe it is more the location you pass through than anything. Maybe a new factory is nearby or something of the sort. You could test the theory by taking the Jeep to work next week.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

ApselBear said:


> If the windows are down, I don't see CO being a problem. I think you may be on to something about maybe it is more the location you pass through than anything. Maybe a new factory is nearby or something of the sort. You could test the theory by taking the Jeep to work next week.


There is a really foul smelling factory in that particular area (fertilizer plant or something like that) but it has been there since we started making the trip. 

I probably won't ever know for certain what is causing all this, but for now, if we are in the truck, I will roll the windows up. If tire whine is causing the problem, I will feel doubly bad, since I have been especially careful to keep the windows down and the radio off. 

Maybe windows up and some soft background music could help?

Too bad he couldn't talk and just say "Hey, genius, this highway noise is KILLING me-cut down that nice county road", lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Oisin's Aoire said:


> Or , that stretch of road is haunted now lol .
> 
> I had a dog that use to HATE the song Train In Vain by the Clash. The minute that riff would start..look out. To this day I hear the beginning of that song and brace for the barking lol They can have their "things" sometimes


Didn't see this post earlier...
That is hilarious! Yes, a lot of animals have their little "quirks".

Years ago, my husband had a cat who would come up on the couch, and while my husband was lying down, would crawl up and lie down on his chest to be petted- but only if my husband was wearing a shirt!
If he didn't have a shirt on or a blanket pulled up to his neck, then forget it. He wouldn't even consider it. It was so funny! Quite the proper "gentleman", I guess! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Proper gentleman indeed lol

How have recent rides been with Hans?


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Oisin's Aoire said:


> Proper gentleman indeed lol
> 
> How have recent rides been with Hans?


Didn't go anywhere today. We'll probably run errands in the Jeep tomorrow, so I expect him to be quite content. 

I guess the next little test will be going back to work Monday evening.
Yes, I have a really odd schedule.

I'll try to remember to post how he did. It will be interesting to see if my tire whine theory holds up.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I really hoped that by this time I could wrap this thread up by telling you all that he has overcome whatever it was causing such an extreme reaction, but he reacts the same way each trip.

The only positive I can find recently about traveling in the truck with him is that he has at least found a better way to deal with it. 

He will lie down, without being told, and rest his chin on his paw until we have driven through the "bad" area.

This is, at least, a much better alternative to pacing, as he was beginning to be very distracting to his chauffeur, 

He does still tremble some, but he has apparently learned to adapt and cope. Thank goodness...



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Do they make noise canceling head phones for dogs? Assuming the "bad area" is bad because of annoying noise, and not a bad smell.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

ApselBear said:


> Do they make noise canceling head phones for dogs? Assuming the "bad area" is bad because of annoying noise, and not a bad smell.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Hmmm, I googled noise canceling headphones for dogs and got results like. "Will headphones cancel dog barking, snoring (yes, snoring, lol) and things like that. 

I do have a small confession...I have been wearing ear plugs for the worst portion of our trip because in the truck he tends to be right behind my head and the heavy panting was starting to really get to me. 

I know...it has gotten pretty pathetic. Just not sure what else to try. If he freaked out the entire trip, I might reluctantly try getting something sedating from the vet, but it's only on certain roads and he acts just fine otherwise.

I am just thankful that this situation hasn't ruined his love of traveling.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

